# San Francisco Garter Snake



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

I took a few shots of my San Francisco Garter Snakes 
(Thamnophis sirtalis tetrataenia). 

They are very fast and a bit shy and so I couldn't take any 
better pics of them at the moment! 
They are 3 months old.


----------



## Retic (Oct 10, 2007)

They are beautiful, a bloke I knew in England years ago had some of those years ago when as I recall it was illegal to capture and keep them. This guy wrote books about breeding Garters and other Colubrids. Are they commonly available now ?


----------



## Jen (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, so not fair!! Please stop showing us deprived aussies what we can't have! They are gorgeous


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

boa said:


> They are beautiful, a bloke I knew in England years ago had some of those years ago when as I recall it was illegal to capture and keep them. This guy wrote books about breeding Garters and other Colubrids. Are they commonly available now ?



Thank you very much!!! 

Yes, they are available in Europe!

But it's prohibited to keep them in the USA!

There exist more species in captivity than in the wilderness!

It's one of the most endangered snake species and they only live
offshore of San Francisco on small islands!


----------



## bitey (Oct 10, 2007)

looks great , i while ago on discovery channel i saw this show on trying to figure out why they all go to the same underground spot to hibernate, it was freaky there were thousands of them.


----------



## Retic (Oct 10, 2007)

Well they are probably available in Europe thanks to Bob Riches 



Lars K said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Yes, they are available in Europe!
> 
> ...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 10, 2007)

Lars K said:


> It's one of the most endangered snake species and they only live
> offshore of San Francisco on small islands!



they are also in the Ano Nuevo state reserve, which is on the mainland....


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> they are also in the Ano Nuevo state reserve, which is on the mainland....



That would be great!!!

Somebody told me that they don't exist there anymore!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 10, 2007)

those little snakes are wicked thanks for the pics lars dude


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice and interesting looking snake. Read up about them


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 10, 2007)

are they an expensive snake to buy in europe??


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

PiMp said:


> are they an expensive snake to buy in europe??



Fortunately they are not soooo expensive!

I paid 320 Australian Dollars for the pair!
That's the normal price for them!


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

boa said:


> Well they are probably available in Europe thanks to Bob Riches



That's great!

But I heard that it's a big problem with the inbreeding, because you can't get
any new blood and that there don't exist much different bloodlines in Europe!!!

Maybe that's one of the reasons why many of them are going to dy after about two years!


----------



## Miss B (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy mackerel, those are some seriously eye catching snakes Lars :shock:

They look awesome 

You've got the most amazing collection... your house must be like a zoo!! :shock:


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you very much Miss B!!! 



> your house must be like a zoo!!



Erm, maybe a little bit. 

BTW, I love your new Bredli!!! 
He's awesome!!!


----------



## Miss B (Oct 10, 2007)

Lars K said:


> Thank you very much Miss B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe. I'm very jealous! 



Lars K said:


> BTW, I love your new Bredli!!!
> He's awesome!!!


 
Thank you Lars!


----------

